# Gesperrte / freie Wege im Gebiet Koblenz, Rhein und Mosel



## PelzPilz (20. April 2010)

Da es momentan etwas schwierig ist weiträumig Touren zu planen ohne frustriert vor zahlreichen umgestürzten Bäumen zu stehen, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt: 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Weg in Stolzenfels vorbei am Schloß Stolzenfels ganz hoch zum Stadtwald inzwischen geräumt ist ? 

Desweiteren würde es mich interessieren wie es im Aspelbachtal (alphaltierter Radweg von Niederfell hoch nach Pfaffenheck) und allgemein im Bereich Hünenfeld aussieht ? 
danke


----------



## wilde_kerle (20. April 2010)

Hallo,
im Stadtwald sieht es ganz gut aus, war vor 2 Wochen dort. Einige wenige Wege ziemlich abseits waren noch zu. Aspelbachtal ist gut, auch mit dem RR zu befahren (Stoppomat.de). Rund um Hünenfeld waren vor 1 Woche noch einige Nebenwege zu.

Happy Trails !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PelzPilz (22. April 2010)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Stadtwald sieht es ganz gut aus, war vor 2 Wochen dort. Einige wenige Wege ziemlich abseits waren noch zu. Aspelbachtal ist gut, auch mit dem RR zu befahren (Stoppomat.de). Rund um Hünenfeld waren vor 1 Woche noch einige Nebenwege zu.
> 
> Happy Trails !!



Hallo, ja im Stadtwald geht es eigentlich inzwischen - allerdings liegt oben bei der Einfahrt in den Weg, der ganz unten am Schloß Stolzenfels rauskommt, ein Baum quer - daher wüßte ich gerne ob dieser Weg ansonsten frei ist. 
Aber vielen Dank für die anderen Infos , vor allem zum Aspelbachtal - dieser Stoppomat klingt auch sehr interessant. Kannte ich gar nicht 
Bin für weitere Infos sehr dankbar


----------



## Hillcruiser (23. April 2010)

rund um den Fernsehturm sind noch nicht alle Wege frei.
Hab da schon einige Klettereinlagen mit dem Bike machen müssen...


----------



## dancing Queen (17. Mai 2010)

Eltztal ist frei! Brohlbachtal ist frei! Bauselay ist frei! Martberg ist frei! Buchsbaumwanderweg ist frei! Eierberg ist frei! Wildburg ist frei (beide Wege)! Alles frei!! Treis/Cochem, auch frei.

Weiß jemand was rund ums Kloster Engelport geht? Beilstein wäre auch ineressant zu wissen.


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2010)

Im April war ich von Kloster Engelport in Richtung Beilstein auf Moselcamino/Moselhöhenweg unterwegs.

Am Kloster vorbei hoch auf den Berg waren auf einem Serpentinenweg einige umgestürzte Bäume die teilweise freigeschnitten waren, teilweise waren aber nur die Äste weg, so dass man das Rad über den Baumstamm tragen musste.

Runter nach Beilstein war meiner Erinnerung nach frei. Jedoch der alte Moselhöhenweg (ein Trail) war zu.
Der Name "alte Moselhöhenweg" deswegen, weil dieser so bei openstreetmap.org gemappt ist.
Am Wochenende bin ich dort vielleicht nochmal. Bei Interesse am aktuellen Zustand PN ab Sonntag an mich.

Gruß Dave


----------

